# HILFE !! Pumpen oder Kurbeln bei Großdorsch vom Ufer??!!



## Rheinangler (17. April 2005)

Hallo Boardies, 

hatte am Wochenende ein Luxusproblem. DICKE DORSCHE AM BAND,

......aber alle an einer elendigen Steinkante, welche unmittelbar am Ufer verläuft, abgerissen. Das Problem ist, dass der Angelbereich bis unmittelbar vorm Ufer ca. 10 - 15 Meter tief ist und die Fische einfach nicht hochzubekommen waren. Am Ufer ist die typische Steinpackung aus groben, mit Muscheln und anderem Zeugs bewachsenen Steinen. Die Dorsche (die elendigen ***** :c ) sind allesamt mit dem Kopf voran in die Steine getaucht und dann natürlich abgerissen.

Daher jetzt meine Bitte um EURE Meinung.

Was ist effektiver / richtig:

1.) Den gehakten Fisch von weit draußen so schnell wie möglich (10000er Rolle) reinkurbeln (habe ich gemacht #d ).

2.) Den gehakten Fisch durch Pumpen mit der Rute ranholen.

3.) Den gehakten Fisch erst ermüden und dann ranholen.

Das Ergebnis muß sein, daß die Fische schon vor der Steinpackung im Mittelwasser sindl.

Ich würde mich über viele Anregungen freuen, denn so nützt mir die gute Stelle wenig. Nur Fische verludern macht keinen Lenz.

Besten Dank und Gruss  :q 

Rheinangler


----------



## haukep (17. April 2005)

*AW: HILFE !! Pumpen oder Kurbeln bei Großdorsch vom Ufer??!!*

Ich würde mit einem ganz klaren "das kommt darauf an" antworten. Im Normalfall bin ich ein Fan des Müdedrillens, denn dann kommen die Jungs meist nicht mehr auf dumme Gedanken. Hochkurbeln mag auch gehen, aber da musst Du schon viel Vertrauen zu Gerät, und vor allem dem Dorschmaul haben. Pumpen würde ich lassen,da der Fisch in den Freiräumen die Chance ergreifen wird und von dir Beschriebenes eintritt. Ich würde als erstes mal probieren die Fische weit draußen müdezudrillen....


----------



## Klaus S. (17. April 2005)

*AW: HILFE !! Pumpen oder Kurbeln bei Großdorsch vom Ufer??!!*

Hi,

ich würd es so wie bei Punkt 1 machen. Du solltest dir Liftbleie und Liftmontagen besorgen dann bekommst du den Dorsch auch schneller nach oben. Liftbleie bekommst du in jeden guten Angelfachgeschäft an der Küste und für die Montagen solltest du mal auf die Seite von Meeresangler_Schwerin gehen, der hat solch Teil bestimmt dort mit Bildern drin. Den Dorsch müde drillen (ausdrillen) kennt man nur vom Boot aus oder von der Seebrücke aber nicht in der Brandung. 

Viel Spaß beim Vorfächer basteln...

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Since1887 (17. April 2005)

*AW: HILFE !! Pumpen oder Kurbeln bei Großdorsch vom Ufer??!!*

Hmm alos ich würde auch sagen im Notfall ausdrillen. Wo habt ihr denn geangelt wenn man mal fragen darf?


----------



## Agalatze (18. April 2005)

*AW: HILFE !! Pumpen oder Kurbeln bei Großdorsch vom Ufer??!!*

mich würde auch mal interessieren wo ihr gewesen seid und wie groß für dich "großdorsche" sind. dorsche bis 80 cm habe ich schon aus der brandung geholt und das ging dann vorsichtig mit pumpen. ausdrillen war keine möglichkeit,und einfach einkurbeln geht bei solchen fischen sicher nicht,es sei denn man fischt mit ner multi.
und wenn man den fisch ausdrillt wie geschrieben wurde, dann setzt er sich irgendwo zwischen und man zweifelslos einen abriss.
die beste möglich keit solche dinge zu vermeiden sind die montagen !
wenn solche großen dorsche da sind, dann kommen bei mir sofort stabilere systeme mit 3/0 haken ran. das blei sollte als erstes verloren gehen und nicht der fisch und solche montagen sollte man dann auch fischen. schließe mich da klausS an !!!

übrigens wenn im normalfall solche dorsche unter land sind, dann hat man nen 7er wind drauf mit viel kraut, oder man hat einfach nur glück dass sie gerade da sind. ausnahmen gibt es natürlich auch an stränden wo der wind ablandig sein muss.


----------



## Rosi (18. April 2005)

*AW: HILFE !! Pumpen oder Kurbeln bei Großdorsch vom Ufer??!!*

Manche Dorsche versuchen regelrecht, sich mit dem Maul im Grund festzubeißen. Die haben dann an Land Steine ausgespuckt. Ausdrillen geht auf keinen Fall. Wie Aga sagt, der Fisch reißt ab. 
Da hilft nur pumpen. Dabei ist mir noch nie ein Fisch abgerissen ( Keulenmono ), kann ja bei geflochtener Schnur anders sein. Spannung halten und vorsichtig! pumpen. Der Dorsch versucht ständig abzutauchen, der stellt sich kopfüber. Bei zu viel Schwung reißt er ab. Kurz vor der Wasserkante einen Zahn zulegen, vielleicht auch ein paar Schritte rückwärts gehen. 

Natürlich kurbelst du so schnell wie möglich, aber wenn es große Dorsche sind, geht das nicht vorwärts. 

Pumpen ist gut, weil ja auch ein großer Widerstand gespürt wird, man merkt was man tut. 

Vielleicht kannst du an der Steinkante einen Kescher mit langem Griff, knapp unter Wasser festbinden und die Dorsche dort reinziehen?? Die kämpfen dann nicht mehr doll. Oder habe ich das falsch verstanden und du mußt sie hochziehen, wie auf der Seebrücke? Das ist bei schweren Fischen ein Problem. Ich habe hier mal was von einem selbst gebauten Gaff gelesen. Dazu braucht es aber einen 2. Mann.


----------



## Rheinangler (18. April 2005)

*AW: HILFE !! Pumpen oder Kurbeln bei Großdorsch vom Ufer??!!*

Hallo Leute,

besten Dank schon mal für Eure Antworten. 

Ich glaube aus Euren Antworten entnehmen zu können, daß Ihr in der Ostsee angelt. Dort sind die Kanten allerdings sehr selten so brutal steil wie an der von mir beangelten Stelle. 

Ich war in Holland am "Niewe Waterweg". Die Idee mit dem Kescher hatte ich im Vorfeld auch. Bei Ebbe kann man den hier auch gut einsetzen. Man kann bei Ebbe auch bis an die Steinkante laufen und dann die Fische quasi senkrecht nach oben ziehen. 

Das Dumme ist nur, daß bei Ebbe keine Fische beißen. Erst 1-2 Std. vor Hochwasser und 1-2 Stunden nach Hochwasser geht es dort ab.

Ich muß also einen Weg finden, die Fische vor der Steinkante aus ca. 15 Meter Wassertiefe bis an die Oberfläche zu bekommen, da die Dorsche sich ansonsten auf halber Tiefe in die Steine setzen.

Zur Größe der Fische: Ich vermute, daß es sich um gute 60er Fische handelt, also schöne Brandungsfische. 80er Fische dürften aufgrund der dort vorhandenen Strömung wohl nicht zu bändigen sein.

Gruss, Rheinangler


----------



## Rosi (19. April 2005)

*AW: HILFE !! Pumpen oder Kurbeln bei Großdorsch vom Ufer??!!*

Je schneller du den Fisch einholst, um so dichter muß er an der Oberfläche schwimmen. Beim Heringsangeln kann man das gut beobachten. Je schneller du kurbelst, um so eher reißt er aber auch ab. Wenn das wirklich 60ger sind, geht das nicht ohne pumpen. Das ist wirklich schwierig, kannst du nicht aufs Boot umsteigen?


----------



## degl (20. April 2005)

*AW: HILFE !! Pumpen oder Kurbeln bei Großdorsch vom Ufer??!!*

@rheinangler,


liest sich wie ein luxusproblem:c 
nee mal ehrlich,aus 15m.wassertiefe würde ich,wenn die qualität deines anglgerätes es zulässt,die fische gnadenlos ins mittelwasser drillen|evil: 

es scheint eh die einzige möglichkeit zu sein,die burschen von den steinen wegzubekommen.
in der kielerförde gibts plätze mit ähnlichen probs und mir ist aufgefallen,daß die wenigsten angler die liftbleimontage anwenden,zumindest ist dabei das blei über dem dorsch und so verhindert man,daß sich blei und teile der montage in stein,muschelfeldern und tang verfangen#6 

gruß degl


----------



## Rheinangler (20. April 2005)

*AW: HILFE !! Pumpen oder Kurbeln bei Großdorsch vom Ufer??!!*

Hallo Rosi,

Nein, auf ein Boot kann man unmöglich umsteigen, da der N.W. eine dicht befahrene Wasserstraße ist und die tiefe Fahrrinne bis unmittelbar vors Ufer geht.

Hallo Degl,

ich denke, daß es am besten ist wirklich alle "Waffen" einzusetzen. D.h. Bleilifter (büßt aber dafür Wurfweite ein; je weiter je tiefer je mehr Fisch), erst mal in Ruhe austoben lassen und dann rannpumpen. 

Ich fische mit 200gr. Kohlefaserbrandungsruten in 4,20 m + Shimano Titanos 10000. Das Gerät ist also schon stabil genug, aber nen 60er Dorsch drehste nicht so einfach rann.

Gruss

Stefan


----------



## Agalatze (21. April 2005)

*AW: HILFE !! Pumpen oder Kurbeln bei Großdorsch vom Ufer??!!*

wieso büßt dir das weite ein ?
dann kennst du aber die falschen montagen. ich habe lifter, die am weitesten fliegen.
baue das ganze mit den cascade-wirbeln


----------



## degl (21. April 2005)

*AW: HILFE !! Pumpen oder Kurbeln bei Großdorsch vom Ufer??!!*

JO,


und ich angle dann immer nur mit einem haken,geht dann aber auch sehr weit hinaus#6 

gruß degl


----------



## Schütti (21. April 2005)

*AW: HILFE !! Pumpen oder Kurbeln bei Großdorsch vom Ufer??!!*

Hallo Rheinangler,

ich kenne mich eigentlich ganz gut aus in Holland. Aber wo finde ich denn den "Niewe Waterweg" #c . Vielleicht kannst du mal eine genaue Beschreibung abgeben.

Bis dann

Euer Schütti



			
				Rheinangler schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> besten Dank schon mal für Eure Antworten.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rheinangler (23. April 2005)

*AW: HILFE !! Pumpen oder Kurbeln bei Großdorsch vom Ufer??!!*

@aalglatze, @degl

Ich angel mit Jojosystem + Einzelhaken + Clip. Zusätzlich montiere ich einen Bleilifter. Die Dinger werden in Deutschland fast nicht eingesetzt; wegen der meist flachen Strände werden sie hier auch selten benötigt. Dieser Bleilifter hat leider durch sein Fläche einen gewissen Luftwiderstand, der eben Weite kostet. 15 - 20 Meter fehlende Wurfweite sind aber an der Stelle manchmal entscheidend über viele Bisse und keine Bisse.

@schütti

Der NWW beginnt im Prinzip schon bei uns in NRW. Es ist nämlich die Mündung des Rheins in die Nordsee. Je nachdem wie hoch die Gezeitenwelle ist, ziehen die Seefische bis nach Rotterdam hoch. Das gesamte Gebiet um den EUROHAFEN von Rotterdam ist anglerisch hochinteressant.

@aalglatze

kannste mir mal nen Tip / Zeichnung Deiner Liftmontage geben. Vielleicht meinen wir ja die gleiche Montage.

Gruss

Stefan


----------



## Agalatze (24. April 2005)

*AW: HILFE !! Pumpen oder Kurbeln bei Großdorsch vom Ufer??!!*

ich glaube nicht dass wir die gleiche montage meinen.
kann  leider keine skizze oder bild reinsetzen,aber brandiangli und blinkerkatze haben mal eins von mir bekommen. andreas thomsen auch. vielleicht lesen die das hier zufällig und können mal ein bild reinsetzen. oder vielleicht unser lieber jörg ???


----------



## Brandiangli (24. April 2005)

*AW: HILFE !! Pumpen oder Kurbeln bei Großdorsch vom Ufer??!!*

Hab mal probiert Bilder zu machen - hoffe man kann was erkennen !!

Ansonsten ist das Vorfach auch im Montage Heft enthalten . Da ist das Bild besser . :q


----------



## Rheinangler (25. April 2005)

*AW: HILFE !! Pumpen oder Kurbeln bei Großdorsch vom Ufer??!!*

Hallo und besten Dank für die Abbildung.

Wenn ich´s richtig erkannt habe, ist das eine Montage bei der das Blei durch den Fisch hochgezogen wird. Das deckt sich mit meiner "JOJO - Montage". 

Nur durch die abgebildete Montage kommt der Fisch aber nicht schneller hoch, da das Blei / der Fisch hierdurch keinen besonderen Auftrieb bekommt, oder...?

Vielleicht habe ich das aber auch nicht richtig gecheckt.

Gruss

Stefan


----------



## Der Boris (13. März 2009)

*AW: HILFE !! Pumpen oder Kurbeln bei Großdorsch vom Ufer??!!*

Hallo Rheinangler!
Wo bekommst Du denn am Europoort deine Wattwürmer her?? Kann man die Da kaufen, oder muss man die selber graben?

MfG Boris


----------



## duck_68 (13. März 2009)

*AW: HILFE !! Pumpen oder Kurbeln bei Großdorsch vom Ufer??!!*



Der Boris schrieb:


> Hallo Rheinangler!
> Wo bekommst Du denn am Europoort deine Wattwürmer her?? Kann man die Da kaufen, oder muss man die selber graben?
> 
> MfG Boris




du weißt aber schon, dass der Thread 4 Jahre alt ist.... oder


----------



## Jacky Fan (13. März 2009)

*AW: HILFE !! Pumpen oder Kurbeln bei Großdorsch vom Ufer??!!*

aber die Frage ist immer noch offen und ich hab demnächst dort auch ein Wochenende Zeit


----------



## Der Boris (14. März 2009)

*AW: HILFE !! Pumpen oder Kurbeln bei Großdorsch vom Ufer??!!*

NA klar weiß ich das, abervielleicht bekomm ich ja dennoch eine antwort auf meine frage!?


----------



## Rheinangler (17. März 2009)

*AW: HILFE !! Pumpen oder Kurbeln bei Großdorsch vom Ufer??!!*

Hallo Boris,

ich kaufe die Würmer immer in Angelgeschäften der Umgebung. Je nachdem wo es hingehen soll, wird man in Maassluis oder in Rotterdam kaufen. Sicherheitshalber aber vorbestellen, da gerade am Wochenende ein reger Andrang vorhanden ist 

Gruss

Stefan


----------

